# ANNOUNCING - Archers Against Cancer!



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Sent ya a PM !


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Can't wait for this shoot Maxtor!! A great shoot for a great cause put on by some great folks!! We'll be there, hopefully in force!!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I just want to add a couple things. 

The shoot will be Saturday June 18th 10 A.M. - 4 P.M. and Sunday June 19th 10 A.M. - 2 P.M. You don't have to be there both days and it's just random start so come whenever you wish between those times. You also don't have to be present to win any prizes.

Cost will be $12 for those 12 years and older, ages 7 to 11 - $6 and under 7 is free. 
There will be lunch available for purchase on site with 100% of these proceeds being donated as well.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I know we will do our best to get our group from Gesto/WSC up there. Maxtor is doing a great service here and we need to all be there for the cause. I think we will have the camp Swampdonkey tent up there to enjoy this even more.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Bump for a good cause.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Sobeys here in Chatham has jumped on board with this and they will be donating a lot of water, pop, hamburgs and hotdogs. Once the event is finished, any food that isn't sold during the two days will be donated to the Food Bank here in Chatham which recently burned down and they lost everything.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I will be there for sure and I will try to donate some time if I can. I will let you know as it gets closer


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

sent you a pm


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

munch said:


> sent you a pm


 Thanks for the pm munch and also for your kind donation of one of your crossbow mounts!!

MLabonte was also kind enough to offer to make and donate some braided wrist slings. 

Thanks to both of you for your support and contribution!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Not a problem Maxtor least I can do !
I hope this turns out to be a great event and possibly a tradition !!!! Going to a great cause - now if I can find some way to quiet these damn cigarettes before the shoot even better ! Think it would be easy to quiet - not for me ! Think I need to go see a hypnotist !


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

I'll try my best to make it , nice fun shoot for a great cause , KOODO'S to the organisers :thumbs_up


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

cody12 said:


> I'll try my best to make it , nice fun shoot for a great cause , KOODO'S to the organisers :thumbs_up


 Look forward to seeing you there. You definitely will enjoy the course if you've never shot there before.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Just wanted to bump this up to remind everyone to write it on their calendar! 

We'll have some youth stick bows and arrows there for people to use if anyone wants to bring their children so they can try it out. If we have weather like yesterday and today, it'll be a beautiful weekend to go out and shoot!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Can't wait for this shoot !!! I hope the lucky winner's of the wrist slings like them !!! Thumb's Up to the Lambton-Kent Archer's and all the volunteers !!!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Our plans are to make the door prize draws fair for everyone. Instead of having it so that the first person drawn gets to pick their prize, we are going to put numbers on every door prize. When a name is drawn, either that person or someone else will draw a number out of a hat and whatever prize has that number, that's what you win! We are also really hoping to be able to have enough stuff to where we can do one door prize draw every hour.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Bump for a good selfless cause.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I wanted to extend my gratitude to a few more places that were happy to come on board and help us with donations:

G&K Archery, Archers Nook, Maximus Crossbows and Sears Canada were very kind and I thank each and every one of them!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> I wanted to extend my gratitude to a few more places that were happy to come on board and help us with donations:
> 
> G&K Archery, Archers Nook, Maximus Crossbows and Sears Canada were very kind and I thank each and every one of them!


THUMB'S UP to all who is helping with this shoot and cause !


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> I wanted to extend my gratitude to a few more places that were happy to come on board and help us with donations:
> 
> G&K Archery, Archers Nook, Maximus Crossbows and Sears Canada were very kind and I thank each and every one of them!


THUMB'S UP to all who is helping with this shoot and cause !


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Be sure to bring the wives/girlfriends/daughters or whoever because now one lucky lady is going to win a $160 Fossil watch!! Looks like there will be a door prize drawn every 30 minutes!


----------



## TobaBow (Feb 19, 2005)

Good luck and let us know how it turns out. Post some pics too!

Dereck:canada: Cancer Survivor


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

TTT to a great cause. Best of luck with the shoot.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks guys and yes, there will definitely be some pics afterwards!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Make sure to help spread the word around about this shoot guys, 3 1/2 weeks away and LOTS of door prizes to give away!!


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Having fought this freakin nasty disease for the past year and a half (so far). I wish you the very best of luck with your tournament. I would love to join you at this shoot, but it comes on the same day as the Durham Archers charity event. Maybe Next Year! (God Willing) 

Good Luck, and Thanks for supporting the battle!

Cheers,
Robin


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Durhampro said:


> Having fought this freakin nasty disease for the past year and a half (so far). I wish you the very best of luck with your tournament. I would love to join you at this shoot, but it comes on the same day as the Durham Archers charity event. Maybe Next Year! (God Willing)
> 
> Good Luck, and Thanks for supporting the battle!
> 
> ...


 Keep your head high Robin and my family's prayers are with you and your battle. I'm pretty confident that we will be holding this again next year and just as confident that you will be joining us at the shoot next year! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

okay, we need weather in between the last few days and today for the 18th and 19th...... Cause it was WAY too hot today!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

So here is a more up to date list of the sponsors of this shoot:

Archers Nook
G&K Archery
Sears Canada
Northside Auto Service in Chatham
Lambton-Kent Archers
Goodlife Fitness
Munch Mounts
Matt Labonte
Sobeys Chatham
Arctic Glacier Premium Ice
Windsor Sportsmans Club
Gesto GameGetters
Kingsville Wild Goose
Dover Rod & Gun

Just can't thank all of these people enough. My wife and I are truly grateful for all your donations to our event and we are looking forward to making this a huge success!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Terry, tried to contact you but no answer - please give me a ring or PM me, Going to Chatham tomorrow need to drop off some goods to you !
Take Care
-Matt


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

Hey Terry give me a call when you can please . Jerome 519 723 4781


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Terry, how about you tease us all a little and mention some of those door prizes ??? :eyebrows:


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I just wanted to point out, because it's been asked a couple times, whether you come out to shoot on Saturday or Sunday, your name automatically goes into the drawings for door prizes. 

ALL prizes are being drawn randomly so nobody knows who's going to win what.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Updated List of Sponsors:

Archers Nook
G&K Archery
Sears Canada
Northside Auto Service in Chatham
Lambton-Kent Archers
Goodlife Fitness
Munch Mounts
Matt Labonte
Sobeys Chatham
Arctic Glacier Premium Ice
Windsor Sportsmans Club
Gesto GameGetters
Kingsville Wild Goose
Dover Rod & Gun
Superior Propane
McDonalds
Atkins Archery
Tom's Discount Rent-All


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Going to be a great weekend.......................................................... will be shooting Sat. & Sun. come out for a great cause!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, only a couple days away and looks like a beautiful weekend of weather. Make sure you come on out and have a great time and take home some of these prizes! 

I'll see everyone there and thanks for all of the support in this thread!!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay, last post in here for me before I head out and start getting the place ready. Just wanted to give the final complete list of sponsors because I don't want to leave anybody out!!


Archers Nook
G&K Archery
Sears Canada
Northside Auto Service in Chatham
Lambton-Kent Archers
Goodlife Fitness
Munch Mounts
Matt Labonte
Sobeys Chatham
Arctic Glacier Premium Ice
Windsor Sportsmans Club
Gesto GameGetters
Kingsville Wild Goose
Dover Rod & Gun
Superior Propane
McDonalds
Atkins Archery
Tom's Discount Rent-All
Giant Tiger 
Parker Cross Bows

I know I've said this before but a HUGE thank you to all of you sponsors. It's people and places like you that make it possible to have events like this.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Maxtor,

Good luck with the shoot this W/E. Hope everything goes smooth and trouble free!!!!

Doupe


----------



## StrutNut (Dec 23, 2009)

Great cause indeed. I wish there was something similar close to home in MN. Great Idea and I hope your turnout is fantastic.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Well we're home after day 1. Came home to clean up a bit then head back and prepare for tomorrow. We had about 36 shooters today and raised around $640.00 in total. That's with expenses and everything already taken off. My wife and I are happy with the days results and if we could get about the same number of shooters tomorrow (or even more) we'd be pleased with the results. Thanks to everyone that came out today and quite a few people went home with some nice prizes.

I can now also safely say, that this is the *1st Annual Archers Against Cancer shoot* so be prepared to come out next year and have a great time!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Maxtor,

Great to hear that day 1 went well. I was thinking about you guys through out the day. We had awesome weather up here....hopr it was the same down your way.

Good luck tomorrow!!!

Hope to be down there for it next year.....


Doupe


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I should be back in the morning


----------



## lancerman60 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Maxtor,

Great job today. It was a well set up course that was very challenging. I won't be there tomorrow because I am finishing up my report cards tonight and all day tomorrrow! Good luck and I hope you guys get a fantastic turn out. Lots of good guys there today with some great archery discussion.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Update please!

Want to know how the second day went, total $$ raied, and # of shooters!

I hope that everything went really well for you guys. I know how much work Maxtor and his have done to get this shoot rolling (...not to mention his crew that helped put this on!!!).

Any pics?

Good on ya for doing such a great shoot for a great cause!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Thought I would pop in real quick tonight and give a final report. Then I'm headed to bed because I am WOOPED!!!

Day 1 we had 32 shooters and raised a total of $631.00 - 50/50 winner took home $100
Day 2 we had 38 shooters and raised a total of $689.00 - 50/50 winner took home $50

Two day total raised for the Canadian Cancer Society is $1320.00

I know some people will look at these numbers and think they're not very high but my wife and I are extremely happy with how things turned out. We went into this not expecting incredible numbers so this was more then we had hoped for. I do have some pics to share but they'll have to wait until tomorrow. 

I want to thank ALL the shooters that came out and helped support us and I hope you all had a good time and enjoyed the shoot. 

I want to say a BIG thanks to the good folks at Kingsville WildGoose and Gesto. Was great having all you guys as part of this and my wife and I both grately appreciate all your time and help!!


Next year will be the 2nd annual Archers Against Cancer shoot and it will be held the weekend BEFORE fathers day. This is a confirmed date so be sure to make plans now to attend!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Great to hear everything went great Terry !!! The course was a excellent shoot and I'm sure it challanged everyone ! " some tricky shot's out there !!! lol'
Can't wait till next year and I'm sure the numbers will be even higher then !
Also want to give a shout out to all the volunteers - Your help was greatly appreciated I'm sure and thank you for coming out and your support !
-Matt


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay, here's some pics of this weekends event:

Friday night camp fire:



























This is the Kingsville group making my daughter breakfast Saturday morning......lol




































Making sure everyone knows who our sponsors were:


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

The two beautiful ladies taking care of all the registrations 










More shooters coming in:


















Two happy winners of things donated by Archers Nook:









One of the winners of a Munch Mount:


















Jerome slaving over the BBQ:









In the tent finding the prizes they won:









More happy prize winners:


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

The group responsible for making this all happen:









Thanks to Sobeys and Giant Tiger, my daughter was able to put on a couple pounds.....lol 









Even the kids had a good time!














































In this last pic, I surprised my wife with shirts I had made and I'm pretty sure that we will be selling these shirts next year (for around $15 per shirt), now that this will be an annual event.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

terry looks like you guys had a great time .let me know if i can help you again next year munch


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would just like to thank all the people who had a hand in this shoot especially Terry (Maxtor) and his wife Michelle (hope I remebered that right!LOL). I was able to get out for both days and had a lot of fun not to mention that everything was for a great cause. The course was great and so were the people. Had a good archery talk with everyone especially Bob (genisisalpha) and Jerome who I am glad to see he is feeling better. Met some new people and it was great to see the archery community come together for a great cause. I already can't wait till next years event! Terry and Michelle I think you should be very proud of how everything turned out and with over $1600, that is a great donation. It just shows how much hard work you guys and everyone else put in to it. I hope next year I can donate some time along with my money! It was also nice to see some archers who don't get out much any more make it to this one.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

All the Best for next year! Every Dollar counts when you are trying to save lives! Terry and Michelle we Thank You for not letting the hope fade during these times. Gesto GameGetters and Windsor Sportsmens Club will be there for you next year again.

Great People, Great Course, Great Cause!

God Bless.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Archers Against Cancer is now a group on Facebook if anyone would like to join us! Just do a search for us!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Although I kind of hate doing this in an open forum, I feel it's needed due to a couple conversations I have had in the last couple days. In my beginning post of this thread I have:

"*being put on by Lambton-Kent Archers, Gesto Gamegetters, Kingsville Wildgoose and Amherstburg Sportsman*." 

Well, I wanted to clear this up by saying that the shoot was actually only put on by Lambton-Kent Archers, Kingsville WildGoose and Gesto Gamegetters. The initial plans, set up last year, was for Kingsville, Gesto and AMA to each bring 10 targets and Lambton-Kent would put out 10 targets. Well, somewhere along the line AMA quit responding to emails and it became apparent that Lambton-Kent would have to cover AMA's 10 targets. Both Kingsville and Gesto were kind enough to offer to bring 15 targets each instead of the initial 10, but I informed them that Lambton-Kent would take care of 20 targets. I was just glad to have them two clubs on board and they are both a great bunch of people.

I wanted to make this clear because I've had a few people the last few days say that it was nice to see that AMA took part in this when i fact they did not. Now it's time to move on and start making the plans for next years event and I look forward to working with them two clubs again. However, this time I'd like to be able to spend more time with them around the campfire


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

Sounds good Terry as long as Jon brings his "neo citran " candles again lmao that one is for the books never gonna forget that ) had a great time there cya soon ...Terry H


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Not a very good pic but they finally printed the article in the Chatham This Week of us handing the cheque over to the Canadian Cancer Society... I was also contacted and asked if it was okay for an article to be written in the O.F.A.H. section of the Ontario Out Of Doors. They really liked the whole idea behind what we did and wanted to write about it. It's suppose to be in the September issue so any OFAH members, keep your eyes out for that.


----------

